# Dead Island Help! (Black Screen)



## Mr PyroCopter (Sep 20, 2011)

I need help with my Dead Island game which has a black screen everytime i try to start the game up and all i can hear is the music/sounds of the start menu and i even got to character creation when i randomly clicked around but other than that i tryed alot of fixes which havnt worked so if oyu have any fixs that you know of plz post them, it'll help me alot thanks. Also i am not using 2 screens so thats not the problem and i have been looking for a fix for some time now so keep that in mind but anyway post your fix it'll still help.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 20, 2011)

Try opening the following settings file \Documents\DeadIsland\out\Settings\Video.scr in notepad and editing the resolution to that of your monitor. If that doesn't work, you can also try deleting it.


----------



## Ames (Sep 20, 2011)

Machine specs?

It sounds like your graphics card might be unable to run it.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Sep 20, 2011)

Both of those i have done 1. I have upgraded my graphics card and 2. I have turned down the resolution by a generous amount and still it dose not work. It is a very annoying problem and i really want to play the game for once.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 20, 2011)

Mr PyroCopter said:


> Both of those i have done 1. I have upgraded my graphics card and 2. I have turned down the resolution by a generous amount and still it dose not work. It is a very annoying problem and i really want to play the game for once.



Where are you changing resolution?
Assuming this is Windows 7, I've heard the launching that executable as an administrator can help with some issues.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Sep 20, 2011)

You are correct sir this is windows 7 and i use notepad for changing the resolution on the video.scr file but of any help at all it says the file is a screen saver which i am a tad bit confused about so if tht helps at all then it would be obliged, and i have  run it in adminastrator i even changed it so it always runs in adminastrator when i open the DeadIslandGame.exe file so im still trying but so far it still just a black screen.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 20, 2011)

Have you tried deleting the Video.scr file? The game will create a new one when you next start it up.

The whole black screen issue was apparently introduced in the last patch for the PC version, so you may just have to wait until another patch comes.


----------



## grimtotem (Sep 21, 2011)

ok u have updated ur gfx card but have u  gotten the most up  to date drivers for it or the stockies that come on a disk with it


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 21, 2011)

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2101253

Check the master thread on the steam forum.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes i have deleted the video.scr file multiple times and reinstalled the game some countable hours ago and yes i have updated my gfx card and even upgraded my drivers IM RUNNING OUT OF IDEAS! Im going to try to re-update it. (fingers crossed)


----------

